# Spouse visa refused Pakistan



## luqy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi I'm new here i made a account to get some advice on my spouse visa. I'm a from the UK i got married to my wife in pakistan and stayed for a year i applied for a spouse visa. 4 months later nhs fee has been refunded and the visa has been refused on the grounds that extra checks were made that show that im not employed by my employer but all the documents are fine. My employer has informed be that he hasnt had any phone calls or email so i dont know what kind of checks they have made. 

Now need advice on what i do next, do i get the visa reviewed or appeal and if so is there a priority service to speed things up. Also what is the timing for review or appeal.

They have also wrote on the letter that i have a right of appeal against the decision.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All you can do is appeal. There is no priority and it can take up to a year to get a decision. If the refusal is overturned at ECM review, it won't take that long.


----------



## luqy (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi first of all thank you for you help and will i be informed if the decision isnt overturned and will it automaticaly go to appeal if it isnt overturned.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes. Then you wait until the case comes up in the tribunal, which can be many months. They usually give you a rough estimate, such as expect to hear again in 7 months or something. Read the sticky about when your application is turned down.


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi luqy...
When you send your documents to the tribunal they will take a fee of £140 and within 28 days they will let you know by mail if your visa is overturned,if not they will mail with your represantative and go for appeal process.but if they see it won't last a min in front of judge then they'll overturn descision and issue a visa.in that case they will refund you £60 for not going to hearing.

If you apply fresh then their is other chance that they can refuse you on new grounds,so better you review it if you know your job is real and you work that place and you have proof.so you have to send proofs so that they won't push you to appeal,and if they have to then they'll think about it.

Eco's refuses most visas and 80% get overturned on review.20% goes to appeal.


----------



## Babu007 (Aug 29, 2015)

Read it.you'll be cleared.


http://www.politics.co.uk/blogs/201...overseas-immigration-visa-refusals-are-overtu


----------



## kavo (May 7, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes. Then you wait until the case comes up in the tribunal, which can be many months. They usually give you a rough estimate, such as expect to hear again in 7 months or something. Read the sticky about when your application is turned down.



Joppa one quick one for you. If your spouse settlement visa application is refused and you asked for an Ad-min review is it different from appealing? or do you need to appeal while pending Ad-min review outcome.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

kavo said:


> Joppa one quick one for you. If your spouse settlement visa application is refused and you asked for an Ad-min review is it different from appealing? or do you need to appeal while pending Ad-min review outcome.


Admin review is asking entry clearance officer to rethink of their decision if you think that they have made some vital error or mistake in their judgement but if they dont agree with you and dont change their decision then you go for appealing in court upper tribunal which is long process could take between one to one and half year


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Do anyone know when this plan will be implemented? 

Government plan for 500% increase in immigration and asylum fee sparks anger | UK Politics | News | The Independent

The Ministry of Justice has revealed plans to increase the cost for immigrants to appeal against Home Office decisions by up to 500 per cent. 

Government ministers set out the proposals to hike the fees after claiming that only nine per cent of the annual costs of first-tier immigration and asylum tribunals were recouped from those bringing cases in the last financial year.

The tribunals examine cases brought against decisions made by the Home Office relating to permission to stay in the UK, deportation and clearance to enter the country. 

In the first-tier tribunal costs would rise from £80 to £490 for an application for a decision based on legal papers and from £140 to £800 for an application for an oral hearing. A new fee of £455 for an application for permission to appeal to the upper tribunal would be introduced.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a plan, but I wouldn't be in the least surprised if it is implemented. There is a consultation going on among stakeholders which will end on 3rd June, and then a decision will be made.


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Just a plan, but I wouldn't be in the least surprised if it is implemented. There is a consultation going on among stakeholders which will end on 3rd June, and then a decision will be made.


If they approve this plan then would it be implement straight away ? 

Good business approach ..first take huge visa fees then refuse on silly reasons then ask applicant to pay huge appeal fees for every single dependent


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell.


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Joppa said:


> All you can do is appeal. There is no priority and it can take up to a year to get a decision. If the refusal is overturned at ECM review, it won't take that long.


How long does it take for ECM review? And how can we get updates about our appeal case whether the ECM has seen it or not n wheres our casenow?


----------



## Sana1 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Spouse visa refused*

Hi, I have a similar problem. They have refused my application based on my job, I have sent them proof of work but have rejected it claiming it to be false representation because the company is in loss. They are not satisfied that I am employed, the company is not bankrupt and I payed tax. What should I do?


----------

